
Man tests to see if Google is listening through microphone, result unexpected - startupflix
https://www.hooktube.com/watch?v=zBnDWSvaQ1I
======
p0peax
Use any tool to monitor if the microphone is in use or not and you'll quickly
find that Chrome or any other Google software isn't listening to your device.

I don't know what's up in this video, but I have a hard time believing it to
be true. Without being able to present any evidence of it, I'm still sure he's
fudged with the video.

We are right to be sceptical and to reassess our privacy these days, but we
have to be chasing the right things. It's in these big companies' favor if
we're going after the wrong things, because it means we're still ignoring the
shady things they _are_ doing.

~~~
wizzerking
I would like to know what OS and tools you used to see if anything from your
microphone is being transmitted or not. The blogger did appear to shutdown all
browsers, so it is unlikely that the browsers could be listening. Since I use
Linux Mint, and Chromium derivatives created specifically for consumer
protection like SWare IRON, the firefox derivative Pale Moon, along with ad
blockers like uBlock Origin I have no ability to replicate such a test

